# 2002 Pathfinder door/alarm issues



## dirksterg30 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello all, this is my first post.

I recently bought a 2002 Pathfinder SE. It runs great, but I do have an issue with the alarm system. I believe it's related to the doors, but I'm not sure. My car was parked last night, all doors closed & locked. At about 4 am, the alarm started going off. I unlocked the car with the keyless remote and went back to bed. I left the car unlocked, but 2 hours later, the alarm starts going off again. 

I had this happen once before while the car was sitting a few feet away from me. No one had been near the Pathfinder; it just started on its own.

I think this may be related to the doors as my dome light will occasionally come on when I'm driving. When it does, I cannot lock the car doors using the door switch, but the open door warning light on the dashboard does not come on.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm just guessing here but your master door switch (driver side) could be defective or finicky.


----------



## dirksterg30 (Jul 4, 2010)

Faja said:


> I'm just guessing here but your master door switch (driver side) could be defective or finicky.


By master door switch, I assume you mean the rubber-covered switch on the bottom of the body opposite the door? I ordered a replacement, but that didn't solve it.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

dirksterg30 said:


> By master door switch, I assume you mean the rubber-covered switch on the bottom of the body opposite the door? I ordered a replacement, but that didn't solve it.


No, the master switch is the one on the inside of the door, the main one that you use to open/close all your doors and windows.


----------



## EGP (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi!

I have the same problem right know. Do you found something?


----------



## dirksterg30 (Jul 4, 2010)

Faja said:


> No, the master switch is the one on the inside of the door, the main one that you use to open/close all your doors and windows.


Forgive my ignorance here, but how would that affect the alarm system?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Your security system arms/disarms itself depending on certain conditions of your door locks and door position (open/close). For example, if the BCM detects that all doors closed, then it receives the lock signal from your remote, it will begin to put itself in "armed" mode.


----------



## dirksterg30 (Jul 4, 2010)

Faja said:


> Your security system arms/disarms itself depending on certain conditions of your door locks and door position (open/close). For example, if the BCM detects that all doors closed, then it receives the lock signal from your remote, it will begin to put itself in "armed" mode.


OK - makes sense; so would the dome light issue be unrelated?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

It could be. That light comes on when the door is open and is triggered by the switches on each door that are attached to the body of the car (the one you changed) and that's when you get the "door open" indicator on your dash panel. I'm assuming that somehow the BCM is receiving a signal that your door is open (even tho' it's not) and turns the dome light on. Like I said in my first post, this is all guesswork and I could be totally off-base but if it were me, I would check that main door switch first. Maybe one of the Nissan techs could give some input as they have more experience with this type of stuff.


----------

